# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kureshtje e padjallëzuar!

## shoku_tanku

Pershendetje,anetare te nderuar!Ka kohe qe me mundon nje pyetje te ciles nuk i kam gjetur pergjigjie.Si shpjegohet fakti qe sa me idiot te jete nje mashkull,aq me terheqes duket ne syte e nje femre?

p.s: Do t'ju lutesha anetareve te seksit te bukur,ne rastin me te mire' te mos e keqkuptojne pyetjen time dhe ne rastin me te keq',te mos e keqinterpretojne ate.

Bashkebisedim te kendshem!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Idiot ne c'aspekt?

----------


## Mau_kiko

ta thote vllai ty tanku.  sepse femrat te cilat terhiqen ose lidhen me te nuk kane ndonje nivel zgjuarsie me te madhe se e ketij "idioti". kjo eshte ajo qe ndodh ne perqindjen me te madhe, por ka raste ne te cilat nje "idiot" kryen veprime, thote fjale te cilat nje normal nuk mund ti nxjerri normalisht nga goja. 
disa femra jane te prirura drejt aventures, keta tipa meshkujsh te japin impresionin se jane te  gatshem te shkojne drejt cdo aventure. 
pastaj varet dhe nga konkurrenca qe kane keta tipa ne syte e femres....

----------


## Himitsu

> Pershendetje,anetare te nderuar!Ka kohe qe me mundon nje pyetje te ciles nuk i kam gjetur pergjigjie.Si shpjegohet fakti qe sa me idiot te jete nje mashkull,aq me terheqes duket ne syte e nje femre?
> 
> p.s: Do t'ju lutesha anetareve te seksit te bukur,ne rastin me te mire' te mos e keqkuptojne pyetjen time dhe ne rastin me te keq',te mos e keqinterpretojne ate.
> 
> Bashkebisedim te kendshem!


Une siqenrisht ashtu si ty shoku tanku sepse e kam vene re dhe vete kete fenomen ne ditet e sotme qe shume femrajane te terhequra nga disa tipa qe bejne karagjozlleqe, fjale kot me se koti ne ajer, vetem hi ha ha tere diten, dhembet jashte  sdine te lidhin nje fjale... tregojne nej mungese respekti jazhtezakonisht te madhe ne konfront me dike tjeter kur jane ne nje bashke bisedim... Nuk e di se cfare mund t'iu pelqejne ato femra ketyre tipave, e vetmja gje qe mund te them se jane idiote edhe ato ne po te njejtin nivel qe jane dhe ata dhe keshtu terhiqen nga e njejta kulture.. sepse nje femer qe do qe normal per mos thene e zgjuar apo gjera te tjera nje tipi te tille as qe do i hidhte syte e jo me qe ta shifte terheqes..
Kam vene re kete gje shume vajza ne klasen time me ata tipa karagjoze te cilat qeshnin me batutat idiote te tyre te cilat mua as qe me benin te beja njehere "ha ha" e jo me te qeshja ashtu sic benin ato.. 
Personalisht gjej me shume terheqes ata meshkuj qe dine te japin pergjigje, qe jane serioze ( normal spo them te jene ashtu si ne nje varim), qe dine se ku te flasin dhe ku jo , qe dine se si te sillen me dike tjeter, qe nuk perdorin banalitet dhe qe nuk behen karagjoze ne syte e te tjereve.
Lloji tjeter i meshkujve karagjoze nuk me intereson dhe nuk i gjej terheqes por thjesht patetik.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> pastaj varet dhe nga konkurrenca qe kane keta tipa ne syte e femres....


edhe kjo eshte nje e vertete me vete...nese guximi nuk do te ishte virtyt i budallait eshte e sigurte qe haka do te shkonte tek i zoti :buzeqeshje: 

te faleminderit per pergjigjen,Mau kiko

----------


## Himitsu

> ndoshta ato sh.rrat ne fjale,dine se cfare kerkojne te nje mashkull dhe nuk bien pre e nje shkelqimi te tipit,"fishekzjarr" i cili jo vetem e verbon femren,por e budallalleps deri ne ate pike sa te humbase edhe respektin per veten.


I zgjuar eshte ai mashkull qe e ben femren qe te rite respektin per veten e vet dhe per te dhe jo ta budallallepse sepse ne radhe te pare ai ul respektin e vetes se tij ne radhe te pare dhe me pas te femres.. Duhet te kesh ne krah nje njeri me te cilin te jesh krenar dhe jo qe te ndihesh keq  :xx:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Te faleminderit edhe ty,Himitsu.

me teper se mendjelehtesia,une mendoj se eshte brishtesia juaj,ajo qe ju hap telashe te kesaj natyre

duajeni veten tuaj,femra

----------


## xfiles

edhe une e kam vene re te njejten gje por nuk kam arritur ti jap ndonje shpjegim te sakte.

Por po mundohem ta jap nje mendim.
Femra terhiqet mjaft prej cilesive primitive te nje mashkulli, sepse akoma mbizoteron instikti i lashte.
Primitiv = i eger, i pagdhendur dhe me nje IQ=1, pra mashkull i paperpunuar bruto.
Kjo sepse ne natyre mashkulli nuk e ka per detyre te mendoje, por vetem te veproje me egersi per te mbrojtur familjen dhe ti siguroje ushqim.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> I zgjuar eshte ai mashkull qe e ben femren qe te rite respektin per veten e vet dhe per te dhe jo ta budallallepse sepse ne radhe te pare ai ul respektin e vetes se tij ne radhe te pare dhe me pas te femres.. Duhet te kesh ne krah nje njeri me te cilin te jesh krenar dhe jo qe te ndihesh keq


besome,himitsu!ne kete aspekt,pjesa me e madhe e meshkujve jane idiote prandaj respektoni veten ne qofte se nuk doni te humbisni...

----------


## Himitsu

> besome,himitsu!ne kete aspekt,pjesa me e madhe e meshkujve jane idiote prandaj respektoni veten ne qofte se nuk doni te humbisni...


Po eshte shum e vertet qe shume femra bejen cdo mashkulli vetem pe rte ndjet me te dhe harojne veten e tyre dhe domosdo qe ju zgjuarsite do perfitoni , shyqyr per veten time jam rehat lol

----------


## ILMGAP

*Femrat Idiote Dashurojnë Mashkullkujt Idiotë .*

*Femrat e Menqura Dashurojnë Meshkujt e Menqur .*

----------


## Izadora

> Si shpjegohet fakti qe sa me idiot te jete nje mashkull,aq me terheqes duket ne syte e nje femre?


Ma do mendja se  nuk eshte kaq ekstrem.

Ne syte e njeres duket idiot,ne syte e tjetres duket idhull.


Nqs nje mashkull i bukur ,inteligent bashkohet me nje ......    :ngerdheshje:  dhe idiote ,teorikisht i bie qe edhe ai te jete.....  dhe  idiot,praktikisht eshte i lumtur.

Varet c'fare te josh me shume.

----------


## Meriamun

Nuk eshte kaq dramatike sa e beni juve. Ne pergjithesi njerezit bashkohen me ata qe kane gjera te perbashketa. Nuk me ka rastis te njoh barbona te shoqerohen me profesoresha. lol

Ndryshon puna me disa qe jane te lind per te mashtru femrat..lol keto nuk jane idiote aspak pavaresisht se mund te duken se folin budalleqe. Ata flasin cka pelqejne femrat.. :ngerdheshje: 

Me fol per politik e per pune shkence me femrat eshte budallik, sic bejne ca intelektuale..

E pastaj thone pse shkojne femrat me idiotat...po shkojne sepse "idiotet" skane turp, u bejne komplimente, i prekin pa problem lol, bejne muhabet te gjithanshem, duke e fillu qe nga manikyret qe ka lyer thonjte e duke e mbaru tek shakate me banale qe tjereve do tu dukeshin te turpshme 

Ah cna lane pa gja kto idiotet muahahaaa
Dite te mira do vijne, mos e vritni mendjen lol

----------


## shoku_tanku

> edhe une e kam vene re te njejten gje por nuk kam arritur ti jap ndonje shpjegim te sakte.
> 
> Por po mundohem ta jap nje mendim.
> Femra terhiqet mjaft prej cilesive primitive te nje mashkulli, sepse akoma mbizoteron instikti i lashte.
> Primitiv = i eger, i pagdhendur dhe me nje IQ=1, pra mashkull i paperpunuar bruto.
> Kjo sepse ne natyre mashkulli nuk e ka per detyre te mendoje, por vetem te veproje me egersi per te mbrojtur familjen dhe ti siguroje ushqim.


por nese duan nje brutalitet te kesaj natyre,atehere perse ankohen nga partneret "brutale e te pagdhendur"?!

----------


## ajzberg

> Pershendetje,anetare te nderuar!Ka kohe qe me mundon nje pyetje te ciles nuk i kam gjetur pergjigjie.Si shpjegohet fakti qe sa me idiot te jete nje mashkull,aq me terheqes duket ne syte e nje femre?
> 
> p.s: Do t'ju lutesha anetareve te seksit te bukur,ne rastin me te mire' te mos e keqkuptojne pyetjen time dhe ne rastin me te keq',te mos e keqinterpretojne ate.
> 
> Bashkebisedim te kendshem!


Une do te kthej nje pergjigje te padjallezuar ,kjo ndodh se femrat kur jane te vogla ,luajn shpesh me kuklla,i veshin e i xhveshin ne cdo ore te dites ,i lyejne me te kuq buzesh apo i bejne me mustaqe ,i kthejne parc e mbrapc per ti pare seksin  etj etj.........pune kukllash...................

----------


## xfiles

> por nese duan nje brutalitet te kesaj natyre,atehere perse ankohen nga partneret "brutale e te pagdhendur"?!


ka nje gremine te madhe mes asaj qe nje femer thote ose kujton se deshiron dhe asaj qe ndjen dhe do realisht,
eshte universalisht e pranuar dhe e provuar empirikisht qe femrat pelqejne te trajtohen keq, ato kurre nuk kane per ta pranuar por instikti i tyre mbizoteron.

Ja nje video qe e sqaron mire kete gje:

----------


## xfiles

> Ore po idiotja tek idioti do vej re


Per mendimin tim e keni gabim ju qe thoni se idiotja shkon tek idioti dhe e zgjuari tek i zgjuari e anasjelltas.
Ne fakt te kundertat terhiqen, kurse te njejtat shtyhen.

----------


## Izadora

> dhe e provuar empirikisht qe femrat pelqejne te trajtohen keq, ato kurre nuk kane per ta pranuar por instikti i tyre mbizoteron.


Femrave nuk ju pelqen te trajtohen keq.
Femres i pelqen te ndihet gjalle,qe jeton ose me sakt ta ndjej veten aktive ne nje lidhje.

Tani varet c'fare quan njeri 'i zgjuar' ??
Nje qe ka mbaruar dy doktorata,nje qe di te foli bukur,por vetem fjale i ka,etj etj.

Nje lidhje nuk eshte konkurs zgjuarsie ose opsioni me i mire dhe me i mundshem ne baze te statistikave.

Kur zemra fillon te godasi me forc nuk pyet shume se si je,thjesht rreh me shpejt.
Pastaj po nuk beri tjetri idiotsira (meshkujt ne pergjithsi e kane ka i dell te shtrember-pa ofendime) ku do e maresh vesh qe e do ,po nuk dhimbti pak ?   :ngerdheshje: 





> .........Dine tamam si ta bejne nje mashkull per vete dhe t'ja heqin tjetres nga krahu.


hahahah   do e perkufizoja- iku vet ,te gjithe ne nje moshe mbi 20 vjec jane koshient per ate qe bejne.
Fain duhet ta kerkosh tek ai/ajo qe ke ne krah.

----------


## xfiles

> Femrave nuk ju pelqen te trajtohen keq.
> Femres i pelqen te ndihet gjalle,qe jeton ose me sakt ta ndjej veten aktive ne nje lidhje.
> 
> Tani varet c'fare quan njeri 'i zgjuar' ??
> Nje qe ka mbaruar dy doktorata,nje qe di te foli bukur,por vetem fjale i ka,etj etj.
> 
> Nje lidhje nuk eshte konkurs zgjuarsie ose opsioni me i mire dhe me i mundshem ne baze te statistikave.
> 
> Kur zemra fillon te godasi me forc nuk pyet shume se si je,thjesht rreh me shpejt.
> Pastaj po nuk beri tjetri idiotsira (meshkujt ne pergjithsi e kane ka i dell te shtrember-pa ofendime) ku do e maresh vesh qe e do ,po nuk dhimbti pak ?


Jam shume dakord Izadora, ne fakt nuk po gjykojme askend ketu, thjesht po shtrojme disa fakte qe dihen.
Ke te drejte kur thua se nuk hyn zgjuarsia, hyn instikti, dhe nese do merrnim zgjuarsine apo idiotesine si baze do na duhej te perkufizonim se cili mund te quhet i zgjuar ose idiot, gje qe eshte shume relative nga personi ne person dhe nga epoka ne epoke.

----------


## MijnWonder

kane tere meshkujt fat bukurosha , shemtuar , te goditur , rugece, cuna mami idotet etj etj 
dmth cdo kush ka reskune  vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

